# Hatch Ideas?



## Ajester (Apr 29, 2012)

So I want to install two hatches on the front of my boat. I am installing a new deck on the front of the boat. There is going to be a pedastal seat and a trolling motor and I want to install two hatches, one on either side of the seat. I am currently brainstorming ideas and any you guys may have would be greatly appreciated. I have looked into the temptress style hatches from cabelas and while the look great I would rather not put out that kind of coin. Therefor, I have come to the idea of just building my own. Cutting the hole and framing it out can't be that hard but I was wondering what kind of hinges you guys recommend. Stainless piano hinges look like a good idea but how would I install carpet over the hinge? What kind of hinges do you recommend? Are there any other tidbits I should be thinking about? 

I know these are some basic questions but for some reason I have gotten stuck on what to do about the hatches. 

Thank you.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 29, 2012)

My hatch was homemade, not by me but the PO. It's in the front deck everything is aluminum as far as material goes and I believe the piano hinge is SS. It's carpeted with some trim around it. I would assume that one could also wrap the carpet around the hatch door & opening and not have the trim.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 29, 2012)

I built 5 dry storage hatches in my boat. 4 of them are framed in completely underneath and the front battery hatch is not boxed underneath on the sides, allowing me to put more equipment in that hatch. I used piano style hinges (Stainless) and flipped them upside down and notched the hatch door so they would lay flat. I pre-fit everything, carpeted the boat and then put all the hinges on. Here a are a few pics.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

Aluminum boat, use aluminum piano hinge.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Unless the piano hinge is going to come into contact with the boat itself I would stick with stainless steel, much stronger. My hatches take a lot of abuse, especially from my kids. Just my opinion, but aluminum hinges would not cut it in my boat.


----------



## BloodStone (Apr 29, 2012)

*Hey thanks for posting this topic! Helps me out too as I am in the middle of modding out my 14' semi-V Myers too & saves me from hunting down the topic! :beer: Any idea what you're gonna do for latches (strap or other)?
Btw, one of these days, I'll actually stop working on the boat long enough to actually start a post & post some pics of my project BEFORE I get too far ahead of myself.* :lol:.... 8-[


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

They make alum hinges all different size ya know.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah I suppose if ya want a 2 foot hinge in your boat you could use aluminum :wink:


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Yeah I suppose if ya want a 2 foot hinge in your boat you could use aluminum :wink:




I got 2 8' hinges in my boat. if your not using it continuous and cutting chunks, then by all means dont use alum, piano hinges should cover about 90% of the hinge surface IMO tho, you can get all different hinge thickness as well as pin size, best place i found was www.mcmastercarr.com


----------



## jigngrub (Apr 29, 2012)

My boat is aluminum and it came from the factory with stainless hinges.

To use piano hinges, carpet your hatch cover first and then install the hinge. 

A "Z" type piano hinge is best, it lets you mount the hinge to the bottom of the deck and then to the edge of the hatch. I looked online but couldn't find any, but I'm sure any tracker dealer would have them or could order them for you.


----------



## Ajester (Apr 29, 2012)

Johny25, thanks for the photos, they help a lot! Have you had any problems with your hinges being short? (less than the 90% Bugpac recommended?)

Bugpac, What are you using to cut your piano hinges down to size?

jigngrub, Thanks Sir. I was wondering if they made hinges in such a way. That sounds like a good idea. 

BloodStone, I haven't gotten that far yet bro! But now that I think about it I might do a little notch out like Johny25 did with his. I will have to do some more pondering.


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

Cut them with a hacksaw, a 303 stainless hinge is approximate double the cost of an alum hinge, nothing wrong with stainless by any means, a z hinge is best used on plywood hatches, you install t nuts from the top side, and bolt thru the bottom side. Make sure you allow adequate clearance if you plan to carpet.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Haven't had any issues with my hinges not being 90% of ??? The only thing I don't like about the stainless hinges is when it is 95 degrees out and you step on them with bare feet they can be a little hot.


----------



## Ajester (Apr 29, 2012)

Bugpac, 

Where can I find such an item?


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Most of your local steel/aluminum wholesale shops will have that. A lot of times they have pieces that have been cut so you can get a good price on them.


----------



## Ajester (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Johny25


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

www.wolfsmarine.com


----------



## amkarlix (Apr 29, 2012)

I have never seen hinges like that. That is awesome. Exactly what I need, and the prices are really good too. 

Thanks


----------



## Ajester (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea what he said! I just ordered some. Price was good, shipping wasn't. All in all still way better than the going the temptress rout. 

Thanks


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 29, 2012)

The more hinge in the gap the better, shorter hinge more leverage, plus a continuous hinge is always true straight, unless it gets bent of course.


----------



## River (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry no before pictures, this was done 20 years ago. A piano hinge is designed to be used full lenght. I installed the hinges on these hatches wide open and flat on top of the plywood. Carpeted over top and have never had a problem. Hope this helps.......River


----------

